
The joke may be on Zuckerberg - eplanit
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/opinion/rushkoff-facebook-app/
======
cbhl
"Unlike computer chips, human beings can only process one thing at a time."

Many computer chips can also only process one thing at a time; they just do so
fast enough that it is nearly imperceptible to the human operator.

I feel like this particular remark takes away from the author's "authority" to
talk about technology as a media theorist, as it illustrates a superficial-at-
best understanding of technology.

